

A simple way of defeating the compiler backdoor attack - glazskunrukitis
http://imgur.com/a/BWbnU

======
computer
Note that compilation is often not deterministic-- i.e. compile it again (even
on the same PC) and you could get different output.

The Tor project struggles with this, and is working on deterministic builds so
anyone can verify that the source code actually matches the binaries provided.

See [https://blog.torproject.org/category/tags/deterministic-
buil...](https://blog.torproject.org/category/tags/deterministic-builds) for
more information.

